# New Staff Pad Update (1.4)



## Michael Antrum

Just seen the new update - looks good !









December 2020 Update


StaffPad is a music notation and composition app designed for handwriting music recognition, touch editing, amazing playback, automatic score layout and realtime parts over WiFi. Available in the App Store for iPad and iPadOS, and the Windows Store for Windows 10.




www.staffpad.net


----------



## dcoscina

Michael Antrum said:


> Just seen the new update - looks good !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> December 2020 Update
> 
> 
> StaffPad is a music notation and composition app designed for handwriting music recognition, touch editing, amazing playback, automatic score layout and realtime parts over WiFi. Available in the App Store for iPad and iPadOS, and the Windows Store for Windows 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.staffpad.net


The new articulation tiles are incredibly helpful and have improved workflow measurably.


----------



## artinro

I‘m finding this update is a step back in playback performance, though in certain instances. Berlin instruments, in particular, appear to be adding more of the detune function used during runs now during non-runs. It’s made certain passages unusable for me.


----------



## dcoscina

artinro said:


> I‘m finding this update is a step back in playback performance, though in certain instances. Berlin instruments, in particular, appear to be adding more of the detune function used during runs now during non-runs. It’s made certain passages unusable for me.


Have you checked to make sure your libraries are all updated after you did the app update?


----------



## artinro

dcoscina said:


> Have you checked to make sure your libraries are all updated after you did the app update?



Yes, all updated. There’s definitely some kind of bug with Berlin libraries. Appears there’s a range of tempi (fast but not so fast) that just confuses the engine into thinking maybe it should trigger runs. What you end up with, though, is a sloppy mess of de-tuned lines that terminate with weird releases. I think it might be that the Berlin runs mode is just activated too easily now.


----------



## artinro

Digging a little deeper, it might actually be that the engine is now triggering occasional random mordents when none are written. Part of the update was a tweak to mordent playback and I imagine that’s somehow tied into runs mode with Berlin libraries. The issue is they are triggering randomly. My guess is this is tied to the underlying tempo and the engine’s incorrect assumption that a series of notes at speed should be performed as a mordent....which then triggers runs mode.


----------



## dcoscina

artinro said:


> Digging a little deeper, it might actually be that the engine is now triggering occasional random mordents when none are written. Part of the update was a tweak to mordent playback and I imagine that’s somehow tied into runs mode with Berlin libraries. The issue is they are triggering randomly. My guess is this is tied to the underlying tempo and the engine’s incorrect assumption that a series of notes at speed should be performed as a mordent....which then triggers runs mode.


I've already contacted DWH about that and he said there should be an incremental update to fix that. it happens in the Berlin Winds oboe and clarinet.


----------



## artinro

dcoscina said:


> I've already contacted DWH about that and he said there should be an incremental update to fix that. it happens in the Berlin Winds oboe and clarinet.



Wonderful. Many thanks. I was planning to contact them about this in the coming days, so I appreciate your doing it. I have found it happens in the flutes as well, though. I'll see if that's fixed in the incremental update and then contact them after if not.


----------



## skt

I have the same problem as you. This is a half update..In addition, we have written various bug reports.In particular, in this update, the language has been updated for each country, but it seems to have been made by the translation site. Please give it back!!


----------



## brandowalk

Are the issues only in Berlin? Update yes or no?


----------



## muratkayi

I am still waiting for an articulation map reference. Hope it arrives some time next year


----------



## dcoscina

brandowalk said:


> Are the issues only in Berlin? Update yes or no?


If you are a Berlin winds user I’d hold off until the rev. Comes out


----------



## muratkayi

Where can I check which version is which? I mean, I can see I have 3.4.2, but is there a release note page which includes version numbers?

EDIT: Hang on, I got it. It's in the App, not on the website


----------



## Kanter

click on the Staffpad logo top left on the welcome screen.


----------



## muratkayi

Hi, thanks, but that's not what I was talking about. I know I can check my running version, there. I wanted to check wether my version of Staffpad updates itself automatically and therefore needed a way to check a release note which comes with a version number (could not find that info on the Staffpad blog where DWH writes up all the information on the updates).

But now I found it in the App under "Discover"

It seems I did not have any say in wether Staffpad updates or not. It already did. Don't know if I can toggle that behaviour on and off. As I own Berlin Woodwinds, I am gonna have to check and see wether that library still runs...wish me luck

EDIT: Aaaand the Woodwind sounds were gone. I deleted the download from within the Apps store and then re-downloaded them. And now they play as beautifully as before. Is re-downloading hard or complicated on MacOS? Because if not, then I'd say just download the update and enjoy! *shrug*


----------

